# Rebel XSi image playback error



## the_newt (Nov 8, 2011)

I was uploading pictures to my PC from a shoot via a card reader and began to tag and rate the images I had saved to my desktop for future editing and emailing proofs. After doing this I closed Bridge (CS5) and thinking that since nothing was reading/writing to the card, I pulled it out without ejecting first. When it went back into the camera, I could not view some of the images I had shot. I only selected 17 images but there were many more than 17 that only showed up as gray squares with a blue question mark in them. To test it, I took a shot at my desk and I could view it. I went to a different computer and was still able to view all the images on the card without issue but cannot see them all on the camera's LCD screen. 

Does anyone know what would cause this particular card corruption or has anyone experienced it before? I've been hot ejecting cards for years and never had an issue like this before.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 8, 2011)

WHERE do you have the sidecar file information "going to"??? Is it set to ride along with the files meaning being written back-to and within the original files? Or are the sidecars written and stored as separate, individual sidecar files?? I think you might have jumped the gun and hot-ejected the card before information was written back TO THE FILES....

I try never,ever,ever to eject a memory card or other disc or disk, before properly un-mounting it!!!

Not 100% sure on this...just a thought....don't quote me on this, that was taken out of context, I was drunk at the time, no she asked MEEEEEE!!!, YMMV...etc.,.etc..


----------



## the_newt (Nov 8, 2011)

The xmp files were writing to the desktop images, not those saved on the card. And they were written to be paired with the original file, not overwrite it. I made sure to open them from the desktop. I have learned from the mistakes of others, if you have to work on a file in any program, always save it to your internal hard disk first and never work from the external source.


----------



## Fowler (Nov 10, 2011)

Although often you can remove a card without dismounting (or any USB storage device including card readers) without data corruption.  You Should Never Do This!!
If the operating system has not finished writing to the device (and the delay can be quite long depending on the device and the amount of data) it may leave the files and/or the file system corrupted.  Worst case you will lose everything.


----------

